

Doodle for better concentration: doodlers remembered more names - neuroworld
http://trueslant.com/ryansager/2009/03/07/doodle-your-way-to-better-concentration/

======
Scriptor
Link to original paper [PDF]: [http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-
bin/fulltext/12220512...](http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-
bin/fulltext/122205124/PDFSTART)

I only skimmed it a little, but apparently the control group was asked to
write the names down while they were listening to the tape.

------
jpwagner
this would be interesting if the experiment were more robust...

